# Is it a problem to use 2 backup programs?



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been running 2 scheduled daily backups (one to hard drive, one to tape drive) and it just hit me, could I be causing a conflict between the 2 backups because both are incremental backups (just what changed since the last backup)? Such as if the hard drive backup runs first, will it mark the changed files as backed up causing the tape drive backup not to back up those files?

Basically, I want to know if the way backup programs mark a file as backed up is specific to the program, or do all files get marked as backed up the same way by all backup programs?

The 2 programs I use are Windows Backup and Yosemite Server Backup.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Both copies are good. Many users employ variations of what you're doing.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

So if files have been modified since the last 2 backups, when the first of the 2 bakups run it will somehow mark those files as backed up in a way that's specific to that program so the next program will know that it didn't backup that file since it changed even though another backup program did?

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, each is independent. Take a look at the total of files backed up in each. They will be slightly different but not vastly so assuming you specified the same criteria.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The files aren't "marked", the software keeps a record of the files.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Exactly right the software keeps records and neither one will affect the other.


----------

